# Happy Birthday Wilbret



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happiest haunted birthday Wilbret!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Have a wonderful birthday wilbret*  :jol:


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*oops and I forgot to say I hope all of your nicest wickedest wishes come true*


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Happy Birthday Wilbret! Hope you get a prop.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

have a _haunting_ birthday!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hope you have a great day filled with spooky surprises!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Scary birthday.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Have a great birthday Wilbret!!!!!!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Have a good one!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

happy bday :devil:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

A very happy birthday to you wilbret.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wilbret!!!
Hope it's a great one!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to youhoo!
Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Wilbret!!


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Happy belated birthday, wilbret


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Happy Birthday Wilbret!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Happy Happy Horrorday


----------

